

Spyware used by governments poses as Firefox, and Mozilla is angry - SeanDav
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/spyware-used-by-governments-poses-as-firefox-and-mozilla-is-angry/

======
john_b
The lesson: making spyware, violating copyrights & trademarks is bad except
when you do it for one or more governments who've got your back.

I doubt a mere cease and desist letter is going to accomplish much here. I
hope Mozilla is able to succeed in the courts.

